# stripped spark plug thread repair gone bad



## powertweak (Oct 31, 2005)

I know I have used the life out of my 1994 Homelite BP-250 backpack blower, but made an attempt to repair the stripped spark plug hole in the head today with a kit I picked up from AutoZone. Did not have much luck with it. The insert does not stay in place. In other words, the plug did not get tight because the insert continued to move in and the turning the spark plug out brings the insert out. A tool came with the kit to "brad" the top portion of the insert to the head, but did very little if at all. Since I have already used the tapered tap in the kit to enlarge the M14 x 1.25 hole to a very large hole, any ideas are welcome. As I initially said, it is probably past time to replace the blower. I know I could buy a new cylinder, but it is probably time to draw the line.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

You could try loctite 271 to permanently lock the insert to the cylinder.I think it is good to 500 degrees and SHOULD work.Hope this helps.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

You got your use out of that Homelite, it may be time to go with a new blower. Its not worth the hassle when it comes to stripped out spark plug threads, especially on a Homelite.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

If your cheap like me then try it with the thought that this is only a band aid for the inevitable. I repaired a plug hole on my Jeep's engine with a bit of JB Weld around the helicoil. It blew the plugs out so hard that they dented my fender well. I spread the JB Weld around the outer part of the coil. I threaded the coil in and lightly threaded a plug in. I removed the plug after a few minutes and let it cure. It held for almost 5000 miles before popping again. By then I had a stroker built out of another 4.0l engine I had.


----------

